# mercedes oil warning light



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

We have a 2001 Hymer 510 on a Mercedes Sprinter chassis, 2,8 turbo D with semi automatic gear box. Last year after a full Mercedes service (ouch) we were travelling through Germany the oil light came on and before we could get off the motorway the EDC light followed and we ground to a halt. With difficulty(engine started, but repeatedly losng power) we got off the mororway. Lovely people at caravan guard insurance arranged recovery to Mercedes garage in Bonn on a Sunday evening. Monday 7.30 work began and by 12md it was completed. I was told that the problem was not the oil level but the fuel return on the fuel filter sucking air. 2 weeks holiday and 200miles were uneventful. On return home in Glen Coe, the oil ight returned and intermittantly over the ensuing year it has returned for short periods- fortunately the EDClight did not join it.
Recently serviced again, in a different Mercedes garage, problem solved on long trip home. 1st trip out, drivng very slowly in heavy snow, back came the intermittant oil light.
Does any one have any experience of similar problems. _we are just about to head off on our annual Italy trip.My husband thought the German garage was wonderful but we would rather not spend another night of the holiday waiting for repairs- we are of course going back to the garage before we embark from Newcastle


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I wouldnt be going anywhere until i d sorted an oil light coming on...

during a brief young affair (very nice too) a rival sabotaged my old escourt mk1 and the oil light came on for 3 seconds before the engine was destroyed and i was last seen there with pull lifts attached to a tree replacing the engine with the few tools i d got :lol: 

I developed and still have red light paranoia :lol:


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

Oh dear it must be just us! I was hoping some MHF pearls of wisdom would rain down upon us 8O


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you need to get the oil pressure checked. Low oil pressure will destroy your engine. It could be as simple as a failing oil pressure switch but without getting the pressure checked you will not know.

I suspect the pressure switch but best get it checked.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

thank you, I have passed your suggestion over to my husband. It was perhaps naive but having told this second garage of this recurrent/Intermittant problem -I think I expected them to check oil pressures. Maybe not?


----------



## spannermanwigan (Jun 28, 2010)

Sprinters do suffer from electrical problems, usualy caused by 
deteriation (chaffing) of the wiring harness in the engine bay,
your mercedes dealer should be able to locate and repair this
as it is usually in or around the same place also as they have
already completed repairs related to the same fault (all be it in
Germany) investigation of recurrence should take place under
warranty at any official MB dealer, ask the Question? I would.

Regards 
Steve


----------

